#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Takshita's gezocht

## miss34

Voor een bruiloft in november ben ik op zoek naar een mooie takshita die niet al te duur is in huur max 65 euro. Ik ben een meid van 1.72 en maatje 38-40. Liefst in brabant of zuid holland. Hoor het graag. Groetjes miss34

----------

